# Torque Specs and pattern for B&S 422707



## cist08o (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the torques specs and pattern is for a Briggs and Stratton 18HP 422707 0140 ? It would be for cylinder 1.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Cylinder Head torque is 160 inlbs


----------



## cist08o (Jun 7, 2007)

tommyj3 said:


> Cylinder Head torque is 160 inlbs


Perfect! 

Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------

